# team one check in



## dutch07 (Aug 30, 2009)

dutch07 said:


> checking in.............
> 
> 
> 
> what sates are you guys from ill get us a few ga deer this year





what name should we have this year guys??


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm from Indiana.

And I think we should call ourselves the "Strap Assassins"

Jake


----------



## dutch07 (Aug 30, 2009)

i like the name here are some bucks i hope to get the tall one during daylight comes every single day at the same time so ill be able to get him.



















































this one was killed in the spot were those pictures are at by my dad last year


----------



## dutch07 (Aug 30, 2009)

come on team 1 you out there?????:archer::archer::dontknow::dontknow:


----------



## skulzhead (Aug 4, 2010)

good luck guys... dutch if you shoot the huge buck your team will be set:thumbs_up


----------



## dutch07 (Aug 30, 2009)

skulzhead said:


> good luck guys... dutch if you shoot the huge buck your team will be set:thumbs_up


yea. last year i was hunting with my rifle and he came out and my decoy scared him so he ran to the backside of me and when i shot it hit high on the back due to the bullet hitting a vine as big as a half dollar we thought he died and never found him then this year we got him on our trail cameras at one of my stands! 

he comes almost every day during daylight


plus i have a 9 point that probably would of scored 125 that i let walk in that spot last year and a 7 and 3 6 pointers 2 so hopefully they have gottan bigger to


----------



## willculbertson (Aug 16, 2010)

ok im from ohio and guess im checking in


----------



## willculbertson (Aug 16, 2010)

we could be the bone collectors even tho that already a company name


----------



## dutch07 (Aug 30, 2009)

names:

antler kings

bad to the bone bowhunters

this is all i can think of right now what do you think?


----------



## willculbertson (Aug 16, 2010)

dutch07 said:


> names:
> 
> antler kings
> 
> ...


white tail whackers its kinda cheesy thoe


----------



## dutch07 (Aug 30, 2009)

willculbertson said:


> white tail whackers its kinda cheesy thoe


do you have any big bucks were your hunting in Ohio?


----------



## willculbertson (Aug 16, 2010)

dutch07 said:


> do you have any big bucks were your hunting in Ohio?


i have some there a 12 point in the feild in front of my house then theres a 12 like to feild behind my hous and there a 10 in my wood that i got on trail cam


----------



## willculbertson (Aug 16, 2010)

this is the buck like 20 yards form my stand


----------



## dutch07 (Aug 30, 2009)

willculbertson said:


> this is the buck like 20 yards form my stand



that 1 sure would help :tongue:


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Strap Assassins is Bad-***.

Jake


----------



## dutch07 (Aug 30, 2009)

archerykid13 said:


> Strap Assassins is Bad-***.
> 
> Jake


yea i like that 1 to


so do you guys want to be called the " strap assassins" ?


----------



## CR-Hunt-Hard (Aug 9, 2010)

i think our name should be ARCHERY ADDICTS!!


----------



## CR-Hunt-Hard (Aug 9, 2010)

i guess im checking in, and i live pennslvania.
i ahve a few nice bucks myself.
i only have pics of one right now, i think he wil be in the 130's.
some where around there.


----------



## CR-Hunt-Hard (Aug 9, 2010)

here he is, he comes in every day, almost all day long.
i have a couple more, but dont have the pics with me.


----------



## willculbertson (Aug 16, 2010)

CR-Hunt-Hard said:


> i think our name should be ARCHERY ADDICTS!!


i like this one


----------



## willculbertson (Aug 16, 2010)

nice buck CR-Hunt-Hard


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

i am from az and i guess im checking in. i like the name*Antler Addicts*


----------



## dutch07 (Aug 30, 2009)

ok it seems like were going to go with 1 out of these three names so lets pick



1. Strap Assassins

2. Antler Addicts

3. ARCHERY ADDICTS



ok so which one?

it doesn't matter with me whatever yall want


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

+1 for Strap Assassins.

Jake


----------



## dutch07 (Aug 30, 2009)

archerykid13 said:


> +1 for Strap Assassins.
> 
> Jake[/QUOT
> 
> +2 for strap assassins


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

like em all dont really care +1 for strap assassins antler addicts and archery addicts


----------



## CR-Hunt-Hard (Aug 9, 2010)

ARCHERY ADDICTS all the way.


----------



## CR-Hunt-Hard (Aug 9, 2010)

1st off what does strap assasins mean, does it have anything to do with archery?


----------



## CR-Hunt-Hard (Aug 9, 2010)

willculbertson said:


> nice buck CR-Hunt-Hard


thanks.


----------



## willculbertson (Aug 16, 2010)

3 archery addict


----------



## dutch07 (Aug 30, 2009)

CR-Hunt-Hard said:


> 1st off what does strap assasins mean, does it have anything to do with archery?


i guess it means like back straps! i like the way it sounds


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

CR-Hunt-Hard said:


> 1st off what does strap assasins mean, does it have anything to do with archery?


Backstraps are the straps off meat on a deers back.

Jake


----------



## willculbertson (Aug 16, 2010)

i kinda like 1 to it sound sweet


----------



## dutch07 (Aug 30, 2009)

archerykid13 said:


> Backstraps are the straps off meat on a deers back.
> 
> Jake


are you going to get a bow before bow season?


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

dutch07 said:


> are you going to get a bow before bow season?


I'm using my dad's old High Country.

Jake


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

i really like antler addicts


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

shouldent strap assassins be backstrap assassins like ted nugent. if it was im all for it


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

bigbulls10 said:


> shouldent strap assassins be backstrap assassins like ted nugent. if it was im all for it


It is and he doesn't call himself the Backstrap Assassin, he calls himself the Strap Assassin.
Hence, the name.

Jake


----------



## CR-Hunt-Hard (Aug 9, 2010)

i think we need to be original, thats why we shouldnt be stap assassins, i like archery addicts, and antler addicts, there both original not from anybody else.


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

like what you said about being original just always thought he said backstrap assassin


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

back strap or strap either way its a cool name!


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

We can do whatever. I really don't give a crap.

Jake


----------



## dutch07 (Aug 30, 2009)

me neither its to confusing we should just be team 1


----------



## vmthtr in green (Oct 18, 2003)

Where are the team roster lists. Don't know what team I am on.


----------



## CR-Hunt-Hard (Aug 9, 2010)

vmthtr in green said:


> Where are the team roster lists. Don't know what team I am on.


i just checked the teams and your not on any of the teams unless your in a different contest.


----------



## CR-Hunt-Hard (Aug 9, 2010)

alright i think its between.
stap assassins.
backstrap assassins.
antler addicts.
and archery addicts.
how about everyone, votes once and for one when there are 7 votes, which ever one has the most thats the names.
sound good?


----------



## CR-Hunt-Hard (Aug 9, 2010)

im going for archery addicts.
6 more now.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

I vote Strap Assassins.
5 more.

Jake


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

i vote antler addicts. 4 more


----------



## dutch07 (Aug 30, 2009)

strap assassins 3 more....


----------



## willculbertson (Aug 16, 2010)

ill go with strapp assassins instead of the other one cause it sound kinda sweet


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

at 7:44 pm august 21 archery kid13 posted the name strap assassins and yesterday at 8:28 am i posted the name antler addicts then at 4:32 pm yesterday team 6 posted antler assassins. i dont know just saying , i guess that means we come up with good names


----------



## willculbertson (Aug 16, 2010)

strap assassins


----------



## dutch07 (Aug 30, 2009)

so are we going with strap assassins


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

willculbertson said:


> strap assassins


You voted twice.

Jake


----------



## CR-Hunt-Hard (Aug 9, 2010)

yep sounds like we are.
Strap Assassins it is!!
sounds good to me.


----------



## dutch07 (Aug 30, 2009)

strap assassins great!


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

cool.


----------



## willculbertson (Aug 16, 2010)

archerykid13 said:


> You voted twice.
> 
> Jake


ya i know i didnt know if we restarted because of confusion


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

willculbertson said:


> ya i know i didnt know if we restarted because of confusion


No problem man. Just didn't know.

Jake


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

i hope team 6 doesnt think we stole their name because were the strap assassins and they are the antler assassins


----------



## willculbertson (Aug 16, 2010)

so when douse this contest start


----------



## CR-Hunt-Hard (Aug 9, 2010)

they copied us 1st so it dont really matter in my opinion.


----------



## CR-Hunt-Hard (Aug 9, 2010)

yeah i was wondering that to.
does this just start when our archery season comes in?
and how many animals are you allowed to post?


----------



## willculbertson (Aug 16, 2010)

CR-Hunt-Hard said:


> yeah i was wondering that to.
> does this just start when our archery season comes in?
> and how many animals are you allowed to post?


i think they will have a thred for each team but i hope it up befor season


----------



## CR-Hunt-Hard (Aug 9, 2010)

yeah, i hope so to, but our season dont comee in till oct. 2 so there is plenty of time.


----------



## CR-Hunt-Hard (Aug 9, 2010)

yeah, i hope so to, but our season dont comee in till oct. 2 so there is plenty of time.


----------



## willculbertson (Aug 16, 2010)

o mine comes at september 25


----------



## dutch07 (Aug 30, 2009)

mine comes in September 11th  :tongue::wink:

your allowed 2 deer 1 doe and 1 buck or 2 does


----------



## CR-Hunt-Hard (Aug 9, 2010)

i wish my season came in that early.


----------



## CR-Hunt-Hard (Aug 9, 2010)

dutch07 said:


> mine comes in September 11th  :tongue::wink:
> 
> your allowed 2 deer 1 doe and 1 buck or 2 does


alright thanks.


----------



## willculbertson (Aug 16, 2010)

dutch07 said:


> mine comes in September 11th  :tongue::wink:
> 
> your allowed 2 deer 1 doe and 1 buck or 2 does


i can shoot 4 deer one buck or is that for the competition


----------



## dutch07 (Aug 30, 2009)

willculbertson said:


> i can shoot 4 deer one buck or is that for the competition


thats for the comp


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Mine opens Oct. 1st.

Jake


----------



## CR-Hunt-Hard (Aug 9, 2010)

mines close to yours archerykid13, im just excited haha.
pumped, cant wait.!!!!!


----------



## BowHunter0905 (Jul 31, 2010)

Hi guys sorry i was at the deer camp for the last week and a half but im from nj and hunt nj, pa, and ny.Here is a buck i got my eyes on...


----------



## BowHunter0905 (Jul 31, 2010)

Oh and my season allows me as many does as i can shoot and 5 or 4 bucks not exactly sure.


----------



## CR-Hunt-Hard (Aug 9, 2010)

thats a pretty nice deer.


----------



## CR-Hunt-Hard (Aug 9, 2010)

haha, thats awsome. to bad you couldnt enter all them into the contest, huh?


----------



## dutch07 (Aug 30, 2009)

got us a doe tonight guys!!!!!!!! ill post pics in a little while


----------



## willculbertson (Aug 16, 2010)

i have not been on for a while what is are team name


----------

